# BASS Southern Open



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

....it's about go time!!!!

Best of luck to all the Ohio guys that are down there......hope you all do well!!

LOTP....go get em brother!!!!!!!! :B:B


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

I got stroked


----------



## JF1 (Mar 25, 2008)

Tough bite for sure.... I ended up finishing 21 on co angler side. good time, but whats up w/ the weigh in line? they needed more bags for sure, that wait was terrible

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

Congrats on the great finish Jason!!! That's a great accomplishment!!
Who did you fish with?


----------



## JF1 (Mar 25, 2008)

Christiana bradely day 1

Ray patterson day 2

Both were good to me, put me on fish, and never back boated me. Christie caught a small limit, I felt bad for ray he couldn't buy a bite on day 2

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

